# What was it that kept you in RASP&Battalion?



## AlexTheHugo (May 7, 2015)

What was it that kept you RASP?What made you want to continue getting tormented from relentless smoke sessions in the mornings,noons,and nights of RASP or in Battalion?What did the scroll and tan beret mean to you along with being able to be proud to have made Ranger?


----------



## pardus (May 7, 2015)

Post an intro thread as per the rules you signed before you do anything else on this site.



Jeremy Davis said:


> What was it that kept you RASP?What made you want to continue getting tormented from relentless smoke sessions in the mornings,noons,and nights of RASP or in Battalion?What did the scroll and tan beret mean to you along with being able to be proud to have made Ranger?


----------

